# Snapping turtle



## JAYGEE (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking for a baby snapping turtle in Texas or someone who will ship to Texas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 16, 2015)

Got any pet shops around? 
I keep seeing them mixed in with tiny RES and soft shells thinking that some kid is gonna lose a finger!


----------



## JAYGEE (Jun 16, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Got any pet shops around?
> I keep seeing them mixed in with tiny RES and soft shells thinking that some kid is gonna lose a finger!


I didn't think of that, I will take a ride to a few pet shops and see what I can find.

There is a big reptile show in San Antonio next weekend that I was thinking of going to, but that depends on this weather.


----------



## JAYGEE (Jun 18, 2015)

Went to my local exotic pet store and they didnt have any aquatic turtles..


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 18, 2015)

There is a law against the sale of turtles less than 4".
I still see them all of the time, here.
Usually there is a sign that reads "for educational purposes only" or some such crap.


----------



## JAYGEE (Jun 18, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is a law against the sale of turtles less than 4".
> I still see them all of the time, here.
> Usually there is a sign that reads "for educational purposes only" or some such crap.


Yes, they can be sold of educational purposes. My wife is a teacher so it will be for educational purposes... lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 4, 2015)

Any luck?
I keep seeing them here. Softshell, snapper and RE and YE babies.


----------



## JAYGEE (Aug 9, 2015)

Not yet, even the exotic pet store that usually carries REs doesnt even have any turtles. I saw one on Craigslist the size of a half dollar.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 2, 2015)

I saw some snapping turtles for sale at the NARBC show in Arlington this past weekend.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 2, 2015)

There's a really, really cute alligator snapper baby for sale now on Facebook Turtle and Tortoise Classifieds.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 3, 2015)

Too bad you aren't closer. I see many for sale.
Fishes Paradise in Hallandale always has them it seems.
Beverlys Pet Center in Hollywood has them............


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 3, 2015)

I want one, too! They're so adorable! Haha. Sadly, no pond


----------



## JAYGEE (Sep 9, 2015)

Guess who has two thumbs and got his common snapping turtle?

This guy!


----------



## JAYGEE (Sep 9, 2015)

My buddy picked him up for me and is keeping it in his tank until we meet up this weekend. I wasnt expecting to find one so my pond isnt set up yet... time to get to work.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 9, 2015)

What ever you do don't hand feed him your fingers . ha-ha Congratulations!


----------



## JAYGEE (Sep 9, 2015)

Lmao Ill try not too. They might look like some brats but I need all ten of them.


----------



## JAYGEE (Sep 16, 2015)

Here is his home. I decided to skip on the pond for now. He is smaller than I thought so he will live in this 20 long until after this winter.


----------



## JAYGEE (Sep 16, 2015)

And here are Freds friends enclosures.

4 Burmese pythons, a southern copperhead, some little frogs that were in the ditch of my son's school and he brought home, and of course Fred.


----------



## JAYGEE (Sep 16, 2015)

JAYGEE said:


> And here are Freds friends enclosures.
> 
> 4 Burmese pythons, a southern copperhead, some little frogs that were in the ditch of my son's school and he brought home, and of course Fred.




oops forgot to attach.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 16, 2015)

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 148776
> 
> 
> Here is his home. I decided to skip on the pond for now. He is smaller than I thought so he will live in this 20 long until after this winter.


Your turtle is so little and cute.


----------



## JAYGEE (Sep 16, 2015)

Aunt Caffy said:


> Your turtle is so little and cute.







Thank you! It sure is small!


----------

